# Replaced my Radiator (5-14-02011)



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I replaced my radiator on my 1945 2N with a new radiator from just 8N's.








Only had one problem..The studs on the new radiator are 13 and 5/8 apart and the mounting holes are 13 and 3/4 apart. I just drilled the 1/2" holes bigger.
Note: I bought the mounting stud kit, but they are not necessary.








I am very well pleased with the quality and fit of the new radiator...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Care to share price?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Thomas said:


> Care to share price?


I got it for $200 back then, I see they are $250 now..edro:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

More than fair price compare to northeast tractor dealer asking for.


----------

